# Stone Centipede care, life span? Any stone centipede owners?



## Tarantula155 (Mar 29, 2013)

I caught a stone centipede in my basement last night with a yellow sac spider. I put them both in the same container with a soaked paper towel(dry all winter, they must be thirsty). Well they were getting along ok lol, I never really planned on keeping them either. But this morning I took a look and all I found was the yellow sac spider's legs:laugh:  I decided to keep the little centipede. I'm sure the wet paper towel is holding some humidity. It is looking good so far. 
Just a couple hours ago I took a little walk in my local creek and caught a little wolf spider so that will be the centipedes next meal. The wolf spider is however a bit big, not bigger. Bigger than the centipedes head that's for sure.

Anyways, I wanted to know what are stone centipedes life spans? What would their care be? How often should I feed?


1. Life span?
2. Would a soaked paper towel be ok for substrate? 
3. How often should I feed it?


thanks...


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm assuming Lithobiomorpha is what your referring to correct? I have a few, and have only had them for a few weeks, So far, Ive fed them once a week, and tried waiting 2 weeks. They seemed much more receptive of food in this last feeding session after waiting ~2 weeks for food. So 1-2 weeks should be fine. Ive got mine in with some hiding places (cork bark) and some eco earth. Nothing to fancy, keep substrate moist, feed them food relative to their size and I dont see any issues! I have mine in a little deli cup and so far no issues.

good luck


----------



## zhangjunduo (Mar 31, 2013)

these are my stone centipedes


----------

